# Deutschland | Hochhäuser in Bau/Sanierung (ab 50m)



## konny

Auflistung der geplanten und in bau/sanierung befindlichen Hochhäuser in Deutschland. Hochhäuser sortiert absteigend nach Höhe bis 50m.​
*Hochhäuser in Bau*

Rottweil | Power-Tower | 246m
Frankfurt | MainTor | 110m + 70m + 64m + 46m
Fellbach | GEWA-Tower | 107m 
Berlin | Max und Moritz - Wohntürme | 95m + 85m
Essen | Sanierung Rheinstahl-Haus / Fakt Tower | 80m
Hamburg | INTELLIGENT QUARTERS | 70 Meter
Sindelfingen | BITZER Headquarter | ~70m
Düsseldorf | Le Quartier Central / 25Hours Hotel | 70m
Düsseldorf | Rheinkilometer 740 + Wohnhochhaus | 70m
Reutlingen | Stuttgarter Tor | 64m 
Stuttgart | Cloud No. 7 | 62m
Düsseldorf | L'Oreal Deutschland Zentrale | 60m
Düsseldorf | "Heimathafen" 2 x Wohnhochhäuser | 60m
Köln | MesseCity | 60m
Hannover | Neubau Steigenberger-Hotel | 55m
Ingolstadt | IN-TOWER | 50m

*Hochhäuser in Planung*

Köln | Parkview | 130m + 60m
Düsseldorf | UpperNord Tower | 125m
Witten | Ardex Tower | 90m 
Köln | LVR-Neubau | 73m 
Düsseldorf | Hexagon Kennedydamm | ~70m
Stuttgart | S21-A1 | Hochhaus Baufeld 5 | ~70m
Jena | Intershop Hochhaus | ca. 70m
Bochum l BaseCamp l 67m 
Essen | Hochhaus Huyssenallee | 60m
Essen | Neubau Premier Inn Hotel | 51m
Düsseldorf | Quartier Franziskanerkloster + Hochhaus | 50m

*Hochhäuser fertig*

Frankfurt | EZB Neubau (Europäische Zentralbank) | 185m (220m mit Spitze)
Frankfurt | Neubau Henninger-Turm | 140m
Berlin | Upper West Tower | 118m
Hamburg | Elbphilharmonie | 110m
Berlin | Haus der Deutschen Rentenversicherung | 100m
Bochum l Exzenterhaus l 89m
Bochum | Sanierung Bomin-Hochhaus | 78m
Stuttgart | Skyline | 75m
Berlin | Philips-Hochhaus | 73m
Berlin | Sanierung des Bettenhochhauses der Berliner Charité | 72m
Braunschweig | BraWoPark Business Center II | 70m
Düsseldorf | WhiteMax | 70m | Fertig
Frankfurt | St Martin Tower | 70m
Frankfurt | Revitalisierung Turmcenter | 70m
Hamburg | CINNAMON TOWER | 70m
Hamburg | Sanierung Jessenstrasse 4-6 | 70m
Frankfurt | Credit Suisse - Taunusanlage 8 | 68m
Stuttgart | Festo-Hochhaus | 66m
Heilbronn | WTZ III Büroturm | 64m
Berlin | Living Levels | 63m
München | Bürohochhaus HIGHRISE one | 63m
Düsseldorf | Le Quartier Central / Wohnhochhaus ''Le Grand'' | 62m
Düsseldorf | Le Quartier Central / Wohnhochhaus D'OR | 62m
Frankfurt | Wohnhochhaus AXIS | 60m
Hamburg | Holiday Inn City-Nord | 60m 
Lörrach | Hotel-Hochhaus | 60m
Lörrach | Wohnturm "Weitblick" | 57m
Essen | Sanierung Iduna-Hochhaus / City Tower | 57m
Hamburg | Neubau VBG-Zentrale | 56 Meter 
München | Schwabinger Tor | 3 x 55m
Berlin | Neubau 50 Hertz Zentrale | 52m
Hamburg | InterCityHotel Dammtor-Messe | 50m
Hamburg | Sanierung Grand City Hotel | 50m
München | Isarbelle Wohnturm | 50m
München | Isar Tower Süd & Nord | 50m
Schweinfurt | Sanierung SKF Hochhaus | 50m


----------



## KlausDiggy

Schöne Liste. :cheers:

Mich überrascht nur wie wenig Hochhäuser zw. 35m-60m in Bau sind.


----------



## Waxo Khana

^^ 
Da sie nicht vollständig ist.

Häuser bis 35 Meter in die Liste aufzunehmen ist aber z.b. für Frankfurt, Berlin, München, Hamburg so lächerlich, das ich nichtmal den Ansatz von Lust verspüre dieses z.B. für Hamburg auszubessern.

Das hier
Neubau Marquard & Bahls AG 








ist z.B. 38,5 Meter ab Straße Hoch. 

Alle ab 7-8 Stockwerk Häuser in Hamburg in Bau aufzuzählen ist mehr als müssig, über die meisten z.b. in Hamburg berichten wir hier im Forum nichtmal.


----------



## SputnikBooster

Nun ist aber auch die in Deutschland übliche Definition von "Hochhaus" schon irgendwie etwas überholt. Liegt ja glaube ich sogar bei um die 22 m.

In Köln wird z.B. u.A. auch folgender Bau um die 35 m hoch werden - und der wird landläufig sicher nicht mit einem Hochhaus in Verbindung gebracht:









Vielleicht macht die Liste mehr Sinn, wenn man nicht bis 35 m runter geht.


----------



## konny

Meinetwegen kann die Liste ab 40m Höhe beginnen. Doch last uns die Liste vervollständigen, damit unser Forum auch dem Namen gerecht wird


----------



## KlausDiggy

Besser sind 50m oder 16 Stockwerke. Diese Höhe würde ich Favorisieren.


----------



## Waxo Khana

Bin auch für 50 Meter. Hohes Haus.


----------



## Waxo Khana

Hamburg: Neubau VBG 56 Meter 








In Bau fehlt.


----------



## Waxo Khana

In Sanierung Grand City Hotel ~ 50 Meter 
Leider nur über den Daumen 50 Meter, finde keine Höhenangabe








TSSB Architekten


----------



## erbse

Oft ist es das Verhältnis von Grundfläche und Gesamthöhe, welches ein Hochhaus _optisch_ ausmacht. Nach der Behördendefinition brauchen wir hier wirklich nicht zu gehen.

*Die Liste sollte ab 50m beginnen*, das ist auch global vermittelbar. Für Bauten unter 50m haben wir in vielen Fällen auch keinen eigenen Themenstrang. Deutsches *Wolkenkratzer*-Forum, bitteschön. So wird es auch in der Wikipedia in der Regel gehandhabt. Siehe z.B. Berlin.

Danke jedenfalls schonmal für die Zusammenstellung, Konny!


----------



## Waxo Khana

hamburg: Sanierung Jessenstrasse 4-6 70meter


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Ab nächsten Monat kommt für Hamburg noch der Intelligence Tower (70 Meter) hinzu. kann eigentlich schon in die liste rein. 

und da wir herbst haben geht das Holiday Inn in der City Nord (60) Meter auch bald in ze Bau. Ist aktuell glaube ich gerade flächenvorbereitung, also praktisch auch im Bau.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663989&page=3

weiss jemand, wie hoch das Ramada in Hammerbrook wird?


----------



## Waxo Khana

~ 45 Meter.


----------



## Waxo Khana

Hannover: Sparkasse Raschplatz / Sanierung 70m


----------



## rcrb42

*Berlin*

Für Berlin könnten noch folgende Projekte die Liste ergänzen:

In Bau:

Living Levels / 63 Meter

50 Hertz Zentrale / 52 Meter

Sanierung:

Philips-Hochhaus / 73 Meter

Haus der Deutschen Rentenversicherung / 100 Meter


Einen eigenen Thread hat glaube ich keines dieser Projekte.

Bilder in gleicher Reihenfolge wie aufgelistet:




















Korrektur: Das folgende Projekt hat einen eigenen Strang. (Link)


----------



## KlausDiggy

*u/c. H20 | 72m | München*








Bild: IVG Development GmbH http://hochhauswelten.blogspot.com/2013/05/munchen-olympia-office-tower-72m.html

*u/c. Sky | 70m | Bietigheim-Bissingen*








Visualisierungen: Bietigheimer Wohnbau GmbH (http://bw-sky.de/)

*u/c. Rheinkilometer 740 | 70m | Düsseldorf*








Quelle: Jürgen Mayer H. / Düsseldorf Real Estate


----------



## ZZ-II

KlausDiggy said:


> *u/c. H20 | 72m | München*
> Bild: IVG Development GmbH: http://www.olympia-office-tower.de/index.php


Also wenn ich auf den Link klicke erscheint bei mir eine Verkaufsseite für Schmuck von Tiffany & Co :lol:


----------



## Waxo Khana

Hamburg 
InterCityHotel Dammtor-Messe | 50m raus da Fertig
Holiday Inn City-Nord | 60m rein


----------



## Waxo Khana

Hamburg
INTELLIGENT QUARTERS | 70 Meter


----------



## erbse

Wir könnten noch Thumbnail-Visualisierungen für die Hochhäuser oben in der Übersicht einfügen. Visuell unterlegt ist sowas immer noch ein Stück übersichtlicher und anschaulicher.

Und für fertige Hochhäuser die wir hier im DWF behandelt haben, plädiere ich für einen kurzen Abschnitt "Fertig" unter jeder Stadt, damit der Überblick über die Bauprojekte der vergangenen Jahre nicht gänzlich verloren geht.


----------

